

Show HN: location-based messaging - ricefield

Hey HN - this is something our team (a bootstrapped startup based out of Berkeley and SF) has been working on for the past couple months. Basically, Crumbs is a mobile app that lets you leave notes for friends in at a location, which they pick up later. Its useful for reminders, discovery, and can be all around fun.<p>We'd love to get some feedback from the HN crowd. We seem to have trouble getting trouble getting traction, but so far feedback from users and testers has been very positive.<p>find us at: crumbsapp.com Thanks!
======
kodeshpa
In the crowd of Facebook Places, Gowalla, Foursquare and many other location
based services companies. You may find difficult to get traction initially.
Because,people are afraid of trying one more location based app unless, it is
completely different or keep them engaged all timer or their friends from
other social networking are participating in it or if they get filtered and
appropriate data, rather thank junk notes.

If you can add some more aspect to it like photos, offers or tags etc and most
importantly market it well. Let people know something like this exist, let
them try at least once.

Then you well get traction and from there you learn from feedback. It's only
about passing first hurdle.

------
plamb
Clickable: <http://crumbsapp.com/>

I think it is a cool idea but that its success will come down to how non-geeks
adopt it. If you can get that large pool of non-geeks, whose interaction with
the web is dictated by Facebook & Google, to feel incentivized to place notes
to their friends then I think it could be a hit. There are also potentially
interesting opportunities for local business owners to get 'spontaneous
business' via notes placed around their business.

How would you describe your differences from a service like
<http://geoloqi.com/> ?

------
triviatise
I like the idea, but what is the relevance of the location? Notes have a time
component, are the notes time independent?If so what is the situation where I
would use them? I think the friend aspect might be too limiting, but could be
an addon.

I might be more interested if they were just notes from anyone like "look up
and notice xyz", especially if I was someplace new. Kind of how there are
guest books in a bed and breakfast.

Possibly a new kind of location based virtual graffiti even for places where I
live, with poetry, call XYZ for a good time etc.

~~~
JonLim
The time aspect is pretty huge - the examples they were using were pretty much
time dependent.

However, I could see this being useful for groups of friends who decide to
split up during a group outing. Traversing a huge outlet mall or large park or
something. Imagine walking past a playground and you find a note from a friend
"Hey guys, we're meeting at this playground at 5pm." That would be pretty
neat.

However, outside of that, I'd love to hear more examples from the creators as
to what else it would be good for!

